# Do NOT buy a 2015 A3 - Major Electronics and Safety Problems!!!



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

BEWARE and stay away from purchasing a 2015 Audi A3!! I purchased a 2015 A3 Prestige with Advanced Technology and it has been nothing but a series of unresolved problems. Here is the list:

1.	The MMI randomly reboots itself during the driving of the vehicle. During the reboot, the navigation, telephone, radio and media functions do not function which causes a driver distraction and more importantly, the inability to drive the vehicle with vital safety controls functioning. When the reboot is complete, the MMI system repeated resets itself to factory default settings, erasing any favorites, saved settings including the Audi side assist (blind spot monitoring), lane keeping assist and other safety functions.

2.	The AT&T 4G LTE data service has not functioned correctly since the time of delivery. Presently, the vehicle is using its third SIM chip, which was installed by Audi of Chattanooga, TN on August 2. This was after Audi of Central Houston was unable to correctly activate and install the first SIM chip, and after I spent over 10 hours on the phone with Roger and others with Audi customer service to activate the second SIM card – a spare one that Audi of Central Houston provided me. 


3.	The lane keeping assist is working intermittently. The system only occasionally works by reading the clearly painted lines in the road and provide steering assistance to keep the vehicle in the lane of traffic. We are consistently turning on the steering wheel vibration alert option within the MMI during each of the reboots, as it resets itself to off after each reboot. Despite the vibration option turned on, the vibration alert rarely comes through the steering wheel. When it does vibrate, it vibrates with varied intensity, sometimes a very faint vibration that is hardly noticeable, and other times a more robust vibration that is distinctly noticeable for its intended safety alert feature.

4.	The hands-free Bluetooth system for mobile phones is plagued with static while the vehicle is in motion. The static comes when the vehicle transverses small to large bumps or other road irregularities. When the car is stopped at a traffic light, the static is not present. When the vehicle is driven over a bumpy or pothole filled road, the static overcomes the phone conversation, rendering the Bluetooth system unusable on bumpy roads. This is a safety hazard in the District of Columbia and the State of Maryland, since both have hands-free laws that prohibit the use of handheld mobile phones. Thus, we cannot use this safety feature unless the car is stationery.

5. The car does not work with an iPhone 5S voice to text or Siri. The Audi native voice response system also does not work accurately at all. For example, when using it to "Enter address..." the response is some bizarre address in another city and state. 

My recommendation to you all - DO NOT PURCHASE an 2015 A3. Audi has been TERRIBLE in responding to resolving these problems, and I am now pursuing the Washington, DC lemon law to get my purchase price, taxes, title and registration fees back. Audi of Tysons Corner, VA as the repairing dealer has not made any significant progress in repairing these problems, either.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm certainly sorry that you're having such bad problems, but one problem car does not make the entire production output suspect. We need to hear from others who own the car as to whether they're also having problems. All marques have lemons, and you may have one. My 1994 Saab 900 was repurchased under the lemon law; it was in the shop almost as much as it was on the road. Yet I still see other Saabs running around.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

No problem here at all. Mmi is great. Att no problem. Daugther iphone 5,no issues. Bluetooth with my Samsung sounds just great.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

My MMI works flawless... sorry to hear about your car having those troubles.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

I have not had these problems, but I will point out that I don't have lane assist or an iphone. Can you offer any detail on your experience with the dealer beyond "not made any significant progress repairing these problems?" Can you be specific about what AoA has told you?


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Our 2015 A3 has been great so far, but sorry to hear of your issues. 

We quite like the car.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

terrapingrad88 said:


> BEWARE and stay away from purchasing a 2015 Audi A3!! I purchased a 2015 A3 Prestige with Advanced Technology and it has been nothing but a series of unresolved problems. Here is the list: [...]


So this does make me nervous. While there are quite a few A3/S3s out there, it seems Prestige with Adv Tech Package are rare. I also believe there are no Prestige Adv Tech S3s out there yet. There is no doubt a fully loaded A3/S3 has a huge number of circuits and systems, each with spots for failure, including integration points. It does sound like this could be related to loose connections somewhere.

I would be surprised if there are this many design flaws in the system by default. Almost the definition of luxury car is being able to handle the significant electrical complexity of all the goodies. I would expect Audi would have this pretty figured out.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a similar car and features and don't have your problems. It does sound that you have gotten unlucky and ended up with a unique lemon. Just follow the prescribed process for your local lemon law and you should get this resolved.

Btw, none of what you described is considered to be a real safety issue. Just list your problems, there are plenty to make the issue significant, without trying to extrapolate everything into some kind of safety issue hyperbole. Doing the latter just makes you seem less credible and may explain why you are having a hard time being taken seriously by the dealer and/or AoA.


----------



## Jhay89 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the daytona 1 package.. no issues so far..


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

...Flame suit on...

OP has just 3 posts in 5+ years since joining the site???? Hmmm...

...Flame suit off...


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Have my fully loaded S3 for a week now and got none of those issues.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've owned a 2015 A3 for 5 months then swapped that for an S3. Never had any of those issues.

Sounds like you have a lemon.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

OP, why don't you let the dealer and AOA get involved? Is the car financed through AOA? If so you have leverage with them.
Also consult a attorney and get to know your lemon law.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

davewg said:


> ...Flame suit on...
> 
> OP has just 3 posts in 5+ years since joining the site???? Hmmm...
> 
> ...Flame suit off...


I don't get the impression that he's tolling; however, his obvious - and understandable - frustration has definitely led him to erupt into hyperbolic histrionics.


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback, all....flame suit comments aside. I caution anyone that is considering purchasing a 2015 A3 Prestige and Advanced Tech. Audi of America LLC and the dealers have been rigid in responding to my documented problems. I have photos and videos of the MMI freezing on a regular basis with Google Earth, AT&T 4G LTE hotspot going out of service, and more. I am on my third SIM chip and second glove box MMI control unit. 

The lane keep assist is a joke. Compared to my Volvo and BMW, this is useless as one does not know when it will and will not work in the A3.

What is particularly frustrating is the wholesale incompatibility with an iPhone 5S with voice to text and Siri. Audi of Tysons Corner, VA Director of Service Kevin Ross has been with me in the A3 for me to personally demonstrate the poor iPhone integration and the absolutely useless Audi native voice to text. It is bizarre in how bad it is. Yet, Audi maintains that the MMI, lane keep assist and other systems are "performing as designed." What a joke!!!!

Perhaps I alone have a lemon... I would stay clear of a 2015 A3 Prestige and Advanced Tech and Audi in general. Compared to my BMW customer service and manufacturer support/willingness to help, Audi is belligerent, inflexible and unwilling to acknowledge any solutions other than my pursuit of the lemon law. I will NEVER buy an Audi again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

FWIW (and it may not be much), but my cousin actually is on the NTSB. He has a BMW 535i (2013). He has told me that the Audi 'lane assist' and other assorted safety features are the best in the market...

Also, FWIW, when I told Audi I was disappointed that my 'sports suspension car' came with these terrible all seasons (not even performance all season), and that the first thing I needed to do was buy performance tires, they were more than happy to swap my tires for the next 2 years, no charge ($100 per season, 2 seasons per year == $400 out of pocket if I didnt buy/mount other rims -- which I'm not particularly looking to do).


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

terrapingrad88 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, all....flame suit comments aside. I caution anyone that is considering purchasing a 2015 A3 Prestige and Advanced Tech. Audi of America LLC and the dealers have been rigid in responding to my documented problems. I have photos and videos of the MMI freezing on a regular basis with Google Earth, AT&T 4G LTE hotspot going out of service, and more. I am on my third SIM chip and second glove box MMI control unit.
> 
> The lane keep assist is a joke. Compared to my Volvo and BMW, this is useless as one does not know when it will and will not work in the A3.
> 
> ...


The Active Lane Assist is a feature I'm going to have on my Premium Plus, I don't consider that Advance Tech, 

But what was your experience with the Active Cruise Control with Stop and Go, that's the Prestige exclusive tech. 

Have that worked out fine for you? Did you test it. I rarely see anyone comment on it on the Western forums.


----------



## Rickards12 (Jun 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> But what was your experience with the Active Cruise Control with Stop and Go, that's the Prestige exclusive tech.
> 
> Have that worked out fine for you? Did you test it. I rarely see anyone comment on it on the Western forums.


Not OP, but I have Active Cruise Control and used it a couple times this weekend. ADS was set in Comfort mode and Transmission in D for all scenarios, so can't comment on it'll work on Dynamic mode:


Once while in traffic. I won't lie, I was extremely scared to use it in this scenario in case something went wrong, but I was pleasantly surprised with how spot on it brakes and accelerates when required, and it's very good at detecting jerks who cut into your lane (Huge bonus when in traffic in the Montreal area).
A couple times cruising along the highway. It was detecting cars way far ahead (Assuming 5 car lengths as per the image on the MID, since you can set it between 1-5 lengths). Don't have much more to say on this scenario since I was cruising at 120km and passing everyone who was in the slow lane.
I am extremely impressed how well it works and would add this feature again. All you need to do is steer and let the car worry about the rest. 

There is an icon on the speedometer that will lights up when ACC is active, but a nifty feature I discovered is it will also flash red when ACC is not active warning you that you're very close to a car in front of you when you're at highway speeds. Haven't checked the owner's manual but I'm assuming that's pre-sense front telling you to slow the hell down.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

terrapingrad88 said:


> My recommendation to you all - DO NOT PURCHASE an 2015 A3. Audi has been TERRIBLE in responding to resolving these problems, and I am now pursuing the Washington, DC lemon law to get my purchase price, taxes, title and registration fees back. Audi of Tysons Corner, VA as the repairing dealer has not made any significant progress in repairing these problems, either.



I don't have any of these problems with my car... haven't heard of them until now. 

Good luck to you, but it sounds like a dealer issue that has created a customer melt down, not so much a problem with the entire line of vehicles.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Zero problems with my Prestige*

Sorry to gear about your problems.

lane assist I only use on the highway. I love the adaptive cruise control. Never had a problem with ATT LTE, but doubt that I'll pay for it when the free 6 months ends. Google imagery is just a gimmick.


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. Again, the lane keeping assist (not the lane assist AKA blind spot monitoring) is what is not working consistently on my 2015 A3 Prestige with Advanced Tech.

Active Cruise Control works fairly well, although it is definitely more abrupt in braking/stopping my A3 than my 2007 BMW 530i with ACC. I have it set on comfort and three car lengths.

My BEWARE to all of you is not only the unresolved problems I have with my particular 2015 A3, but more importantly, how unhelpful, rigid and inflexible Audi of America LLC has been to me. They have done nothing except respond "functioning as designed" even though the dealer's service director has witnessed and replicated my problems. The completely useless Audi native voice response system and wholesale lack of integration with an iPhone with its most basic features is both ridiculous and unacceptable. 

I have lost count on how many times my MMI has restarted it self or froze. Without Google Earth and the AT&T 4G LTE hotspot, traffic also does not appear on the basic Audi map sans Google Earth.

Forgot to mention - the MMI high line's integration with iPhone music, album art and basic music controls is erratic, and sometimes freezes, too. For the record, I had an Apple store replace my 5S just to eliminate my phone as the culprit of this all.

Again, I would CAUTION ANYONE FROM BUYING A 2015 A3 unless you like being a quality control discovery agent for Audi/VW. Build quality of the electronics of my A3 is a complete nightmare!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

terrapingrad88 was your A3 Prestige a custom build by chance or bought off the lot?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

terrapingrad88 said:


> my A3 is a complete nightmare!!!!


Key words are definitely "my a3," as we all know vocal minorities tend to rule internet forums. Hope this gets solved for you, but again, no real trends here even though pretty early in the life of the model.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hope this gets resolved for you. I've yet to take delivery of my vehicle, but my bad luck dictates that if another couple of folks posts the same issue you're having, then I'm going to have the same issue. Never fails.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Rickards12 said:


> Not OP, but I have Active Cruise Control and used it a couple times this weekend. ADS was set in Comfort mode and Transmission in D for all scenarios, so can't comment on it'll work on Dynamic mode:
> 
> 
> Once while in traffic. I won't lie, I was extremely scared to use it in this scenario in case something went wrong, but I was pleasantly surprised with how spot on it brakes and accelerates when required, and it's very good at detecting jerks who cut into your lane (Huge bonus when in traffic in the Montreal area).
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

terrapingrad88 said:


> I have lost count on how many times my MMI has restarted it self or froze. [...] Build quality of the electronics of my A3 is a complete nightmare!!!!


I think the MMI restart is the root of your gremlins. Given the expected integration of systems, it appears the MMI stops/disrupts other systems as well. It is one of those situations where one little crimped or stripped wire can cause all manner issues that look like all the systems are failing. How it passed quality control is a deep question for Audi, and perhaps your car had some kind of shipping event (drop, electrical shock, bump) that caused this dysfunction. It seems a full diagnostic run over a period of time would help find the problem. They should take your car, plug it into the diagnostics, and watch until it resets.

As for Audi folks saying this is normal operation: Having a system built to save preferences, and then having the system reset to factory settings over and over is completely wrong. How can they claim that is normal?

I can empathize with terrapingrad88. Getting excited about a state-of-the-art car, then have it fail in a very frustrating/intermittent way, and then having a tough experience with support.  :banghead: :what:


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*What's Next?*

Given that you have three distinct dealers cited in your post, have these issues manifested themselves in all three locations or primarily one location? If there is a poor signal in a specific location, that may contribute to system lag, i.e., freeze. Also, did Apple provide a new iPhone to you exclusively on the basis of your Audi issues, for other issues unrelated to car integration, or did you pay for it?

My advice is a focus on one single issue, the MMI reboot, in regard to your pursuit of a favorable lemon law outcome. Based on your posts, you are veering from one potentially reproducible issue to a suite of issues that are unlikely to result in getting your money back. Let's be realistic, if every car owner requested a buy back for their voice to text not performing as expected or album art not appearing, you would have half the country in court.

On that note, given that Audi has replaced three SIM chips and a second glove box MMI control unit, it is hard to argue that they haven't been responsive, they just haven't resolved your issue as of yet. To that end, you really need to build a case that they will never be able to fix your issue, perhaps by finding others with the same issues, also unresolved. I would try some of the other Audi boards, and good luck!


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

An update from Audi of America LLC - I just received an email containing a letter from Audi offering me a complementary Audi Care plan through the 45,000 maintenance schedule. I believe it is both a needed and generous gesture of Audi, which does show that they are sorry for my recurring problems. And, I have an appointment with the regional technical field representative out of Lancaster, PA tomorrow at Audi of Tysons Corner. They will have my A3 for several days to attempt to fix the problems. For the first time since August 1 when I purchased the car, there is perhaps hope that Audi will actually respond and resolve the mess that I have known as MMI.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 27, 2014)

The plural of anecdote is not 'data'.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ronparr said:


> The plural of anecdote is not 'data'.


The plural of Data is _We'll Always Have Paris_.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 27, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> The plural of Data is _We'll Always Have Paris_.


Data is already plural.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

wow Sorry to hear about your issues on the Audi. I have 6 months on mine and no problems at all. I would consider to have Another dealer assist you with the issues. Audi is really good at taking care of it's clients.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

ronparr said:


> Data is already plural.


Ahhhh. Beat me to it!!!

I like inverting viewpoints. As frustrating as it is to have a defect, and I have no doubt something is wrong with terrapingrad88's car - and as frustrating as it must be that no one is confirming a mass issue (this is the internet, it will flood if there is an issue) - given the title of this thread which states no one should buy the 2015 A3 - I think it is indeed hyperbole and similarly frustrating for others to read that the OP seems to not consider that all of the other posters here are telling their truths. Sorry for the long sentence.

I wouldn't post if the subject was, "Beware Prestige with Adv Tech Pkg" but this seems worth noting since over-generalization hurts the cause, any cause.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

KnockKnock said:


> I wouldn't post if the subject was, "Beware Prestige with Adv Tech Pkg" but this seems worth noting since *over-generalization hurts the cause*, any cause.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

On anecdotes, data, datas and Datas

One often hears, "The plural of anecdote is not data," and while it feels true (and its sentiment may be), it is in fact not true. Data is a collection of datum, single pieces of information. An anecdote is certainly a piece of information, ergo many anecdotes certainly is data. What one may mean to say is, "No meaningful conclusion can be drawn from a datum, i.e. an anecdote."

Data is a "mass noun", that is a singular noun used to describe an indiscriminate number of things. "Water" is another example of a mass noun. One type of data may be "Climate Change Data", another "Vehicle Accident Data". If one were to have a book of "Climate Change Data" in one hand and a book of "Vehicle Accident Data" in the other, one would have two datas, just as if one were to have a bottle of Evian in one hand and a bottle of Perrier in the other one would have two waters.

I guess I'm a little older/geekier than the rest of you: the plural of Data.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 27, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> On anecdotes, data, datas and Datas
> 
> One often hears, "The plural of anecdote is not data," and while it feels true (and its sentiment may be), it is in fact not true. Data is a collection of datum, single pieces of information. An anecdote is certainly a piece of information, ergo many anecdotes certainly is data. What one may mean to say is, "No meaningful conclusion can be drawn from a datum, i.e. an anecdote."
> 
> ...


Not geekier.  We use the natural numbers to refer to quantities of data, so this makes it a countable set and therefore a count noun. That said, there's no question many people use data as singular and use it as a mass noun in some cases. Computer scientists tend towards this usage, e.g., "Q: How much data you do you have? A: 5 Gigs." Statisticians tend towards using data as plural, e.g., "The data are stored on my hard drive."

Despite the peculiar and conflicting usage, there does not appear to be a felicitous way to pluralize "data". I've never heard anybody say, "two datas." One says, "two data sets" or "two databases".

Regarding anecdotes, there is a trivial sense in which anecdotes become data: We store a bunch of them in a file. If we set aside vacuous usages and focus on the relevant meaning of data here, we are interested in information from which a valid inference might be drawn. The problem with anecdotes is that they are not controlled in any way. It is difficult or impossible to verify the veracity of the information or rule out the presence of confounding variables. This is why anecdotes, no matter how numerous, are suspect means for drawing conclusions.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to add my data point here then.

I have a prestige with adv tech pack. It was so bad, I died. Actually no, it's been decent so far with a few minor issues. (notice a lack of random capitalization and exclamation marks)

I do notice that the MMI forgets my home every few days, but I initially thought it was something I was resetting by accident.

Bluetooth quality has been good to me, as it's much better than my GTI was.

However, everything else functions well. Lane departure works great... it just keeps me in the lane lol rather than warning me I'm going to leave it. I really have to be wandering out of the lane before it would warn me.

My only complains are a slightly metallic noise from under the car under acceleration, as well as the chrome trim around the windows becoming etched and pitted (which my dealer saw and will replace)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

misaka said:


> I'm going to add my data point here then.
> 
> I have a prestige with adv tech pack. It was so bad, I died. Actually no, it's been decent so far with a few minor issues. (notice a lack of random capitalization and exclamation marks)
> 
> ...


pitted like hail damage?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Like small water marks from droplets what cannot be removed and actually are little pits


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

I blame the Iphone...... Apple conspiracy


----------



## terrapingrad88 (Feb 12, 2008)

An update to my terrible journey with my 2015 A3. Audi finally offered to buy it back from me via "trade assistance". The pre-safe system suddenly deployed without reason while driving on a street in downtown DC. I had it towed once again to the dealership. 

Audi covered my full purchase price, taxes, titling and fees less an allowance for mileage. I purchased a 2016 A6 Premium Plus 2.0T Quattro with advanced technology. We'll see how this one works out. Cheers!


----------



## TheLocNar (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds to me like the dealer should buy back your car for the full price paid. I wouldn't accept anything short of that.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like someone wants out of thier car for one reason or another...We see this every once in a while at the Dealer.... 

but I just wanted to say I have a 2015 A3 fully loaded, not a single hicup at all. even with the stage 2 stuff since 300 miles. and I am at about 9000 miles now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

^
Did you two not read terrapingrad88's post. He said Audi agreed to buy back his car in full. 

He's bought a 2016 A6 Prestige in replacement. That's a tremendous upgrade. I've been looking at so many Youtube clips its interesting that the original Audi 5000 , 100, and Audi QUATTRO tie all the way forward to the A6 which then spawned the A8 and A4.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

edit: Sounds like he got a good upgrade. Congrats and better luck with the A6


----------

